# Simple little girls bike



## kwoodyh (Jun 9, 2017)

20$ yard sale find today, seat, headbadge and chain are missing. It has painted rims with pin stripes, I'll post more pictures and details when I get home. The chrome chain guard is pretty cool.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jun 12, 2017)

1960's Huffy.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you! Chain guard appears to be a universal replacement type with multiple mounting holes but it's pretty cool for what it is.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 13, 2017)

Would make a good garden bike!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 13, 2017)

From the look of the wheels it might of already been a garden bike at one time or another.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 21, 2017)

Another simple little girls bike my friend sent me the pictures and I don't have any details on it because he's on the lake fishing [emoji476]!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Another simple little girls bike my friend sent me the pictures and I don't have any details on it because he's on the lake fishing [emoji476]!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







While not valuable, this is unique. Murray had a strike in the mid 1950's, and Sears had to turn to a European manufacturer at the last minute to produce JC Higgins bicycles until the strike at Murray ended.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 21, 2017)

Great information I had no idea he will be interested to know because he's my steward in the USW and we know all the things that happen during a strike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Great information I had no idea he will be interested to know because he's my steward in the USW and we know all the things that happen during a strike!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





http://archives.chicagotribune.com/...cle/nab-75-pickets-at-tennessee-bicycle-plant


----------



## Oilit (Jun 22, 2017)

partsguy said:


> http://archives.chicagotribune.com/...cle/nab-75-pickets-at-tennessee-bicycle-plant



That's interesting! I thought one of the reasons Schwinn moved production to Lawrenceburg after they shut down Chicago (besides the fact that Giant needed time before they could produce the numbers needed) was that Lawrenceburg was non-union. Evidently there's more to it than I realized!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 24, 2017)

I've heard and repeated the strike story, but couldn't find any record of it in 1956. But I did find that they were building a new factory that year, which probably caused a gap in production as they moved machinery and stock from Ohio to TN.


----------

